# Problems with my red leaf maple



## leah3401 (Aug 11, 2012)

My red leaf maple is having some issues around the base of the tree on the bark. The bark is peeling back and has some white cottony, web-like substance underneath the peeling bark. The tree isn't oozing anything and appears to be dry underneath the peeling bark. I cannot locate an actual bug anywhere on the tree. The leaves look like they have something eating them a little too. I really don't want to lose this tree. Please help! Do I need to seal the area of bark damage? Spray a particular pesticide?


----------



## ch woodchuck (Aug 11, 2012)

Maples are susceptible to various root decaying organisms.What you're describing may be fungal threads,which would indicate sub surface root problems.Has the entire diameter of the trunk lost all the bark? .Does the tree canopy appear healthy.Any Dead branches,or discolored leaves.Not enough info to be helpful.Might post some pics,visuals are always helpful.


----------



## Raintree (Aug 11, 2012)

Is it dry dead bark pulling away from an old trunk wound that spiders are happily nesting behind?


----------



## ATH (Aug 11, 2012)

As raintree said, there could just be a patch of dead bark that has spiders behind it.. If this is the case, they are not hurting the tree, just found a nice home. Now the question is why is there dead bark?
Without pictures or more descriptions, a couple of things come to mind:
1) You said "red leaf maple" - I am guessing that is crimson king (Norway) maple??? They are great at developing stem girdling roots. here is a link about SGR
2) Something physically damaged the bark, but not enough to knock the bark off - mower, falling limb, sun scald, nearby campfire, etc...???


----------



## ch woodchuck (Aug 11, 2012)

'' The bark is peeling back and has some white cottony, web-like substance underneath the peeling bark''

''White fanlike fungal growths'' forming between the wood and the bark,..Sounds like armillaria.See it on our native big leaf maples,and coast live oaks.Maybe this pic will help.

Stock photo...cheers


----------

